
Roads and Bridges: The Unseen Labor Behind Our Digital Infrastructure - jordigh
http://www.fordfoundation.org/library/reports-and-studies/roads-and-bridges-the-unseen-labor-behind-our-digital-infrastructure
======
Nomentatus
What a relief to see this in print. With so much of the focus of previous
discussion endlessly returning to the question of how pure is pure, the
practical side of improving the open source business model has been too much
neglected.

Govt funding is necessary, in quantity. But I wouldn't want it to go to
projects licensed with poisoned pills which will sooner or later be replaced
under broader licenses (for example, GNU libraries being replaced by BSD open
source Android libraries.) In the long run, I believe that's just money being
thrown away, since the work will be redone.

But much else is needed too, including experiments with business models.

~~~
imadfy
GNU ensures freedom. It doesn't restrict it. It REQUIRES it.

~~~
Eridrus
Most governments have a greater interest in economic development, rather than
the GPL's idea of freedom.

------
_rpd
This is a call for increased funding of open source software, perhaps even
government funding (as for roads and bridges).

